# Rita book Sixth edition



## Adel Abdelrahman (21 يونيو 2009)

Please find Rita book Sixth edition link to download in PDF format

http://www.zshare.net/download/61627758b71005fe/


I hope it benefits you all and just pray for me, please

Adel Abdelrahman


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (21 يونيو 2009)

thax alot mr. Adel Abdelrahman


----------



## emofleh (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م/ عمرو فائق (22 يونيو 2009)

*لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع ممكن الرفع على موقع آخر*

لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع ممكن الرفع على موقع آخر


----------



## م/ عمرو فائق (22 يونيو 2009)

*يا جماعة كيف التحميل من هذا الموقع*

يا جماعة كيف التحميل من هذا الموقع 
من حمل لو سمحتوا يقولنا ازاى


----------



## lody33 (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ عادل كنت ابحث عنه طويلا


----------



## م/ عمرو فائق (22 يونيو 2009)

*يا شباب حد يرد عليا فى حد نزل الكتاب*

يا شباب حد يرد عليا فى حد نزل الكتاب و لو فى حد نزلة يرفعة على موقع آخر للأهمية و شكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يونيو 2009)

بعد التنزيل الكتاب لا يفتح error أرجو من الزميل إعادة الرفع مره أخرى مع تحياتى


----------



## خالد عبد العال (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب ولكن الرابط لا يعمل رجاء رفعه على موقغ اخر


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (22 يونيو 2009)

thank you بارك الله لك اخى على الهديه الغاليه


----------



## AHAAM67 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و يارب يوفقك فيما تسعي اليه


----------



## mahzad2005 (23 يونيو 2009)

Adel, If you put somewhere else this file.
im in bad need for this book.
thanks a lots.


----------



## mahzad2005 (23 يونيو 2009)

اخی عادل
إذا تركت رابط آخر
جزاک الله الف خیر​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخي الكريم على رفع هذا الكتاب المهم
لكن أرجو رفعه على موقع آخر
حيث أني حاولت مرتين تحميل الملف الذي يسع 25 ميجا بايت تقريبا
في المرة الأولى وصل إلى 2 ميجابايت ثم توقف و أعطاني إشارة إلى أن الملف جاهز
و في الثانية وصل إلى 15 ميجابايت و نفس الشيء
طبعا الملف غير كامل و لذلك يعطي error أثناء فتحه
لو تحمله الله يجزاك بالخير على موقع آخر
و يا ليت 4shared.com أو ziddu.com
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mido85 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...وربنا يكرمك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله
ضبطت الأمور في المحاولة الثالثة
استطعت تنزيل الملف
الكتاب رائع جدا لا يفوتكم
أنا قرأت النسخة الخامسة و كان خير معين لي لفهم منهجية pmi
شكرا لك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (23 يونيو 2009)

الأخوة الكرام 
أهدي لكم الكتاب وأسألكم جميعاً الدعاء لي ولوالدي استحلفكم بالله
وأسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق

http://www.speedyshare.com/548633283.html


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

adel abdelrahman قال:


> please find rita book sixth edition link to download in pdf format
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/61627758b71005fe/
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا م عبد الرحمن

جاري التنزيل



محمد فتحي حامد قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> أهدي لكم الكتاب وأسألكم جميعاً الدعاء لي ولوالدي استحلفكم بالله
> وأسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق
> 
> http://www.speedyshare.com/548633283.html



جزاك الله خيراً م/ محمد

بارك الله فيك وفي أسرتك ، وجمعكم جميعاً - وجمعنا بكم - في الجنة ، بفضله سبحانه وتعالى.

أخي الكريم ... الموقع لا يعمل بالسعودية .. فقط للعلم ... وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (24 يونيو 2009)

يوجد مشاركة طيبة للأخ 
essa2000eg





يوجد بها الكتاب والإختبار على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140087.html


----------



## bryar (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جاري التحميل ونرجوا لكم التوفيق


----------



## eyes_reader (24 يونيو 2009)

thanks alot dear ....... great effort


----------



## waed (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
حاولت تحميل كتاب rita book من الرابط لكنه اعطاني error ممكن مساعدة وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## م محمد الشعباني (5 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا واتمنى لك التوفيق
شكرا جزيلا واتمنى لك التوفيق*​*
*


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (6 يوليو 2009)

رابط جديد للكتاب

http://www.zshare.net/download/62294167980e6f9d/

مع التحية

والله الموفق


----------



## ahmshaer (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


ودائما لا الأمام


----------



## ashrafedes` (7 أغسطس 2009)

*يمكنك تجميله مجانا الان PMP Rita V6 www.ashraf-desoky.blogspot.com*

Dear All 
You Can donwload for free 
I wish to Click for any Advestising in The site I will provide me with the Cost of my effort to get these Material


----------



## هديل كريم (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على الكتاب ولكن الرابط لا يعمل رجاء رفعه على موقغ اخر لو أمكن


----------



## Rony (13 أغسطس 2009)

thank's for you

best regard's


----------



## ashrafedes` (14 أغسطس 2009)

The links now is working


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا على الكتابين rita and head first


----------



## مارليس (31 أغسطس 2009)

file is not found in this site


----------



## aalfarra (6 سبتمبر 2009)

hello, this file not their in the attached link if you dont mind please reupload it again 
best regards,


----------



## bas_30m (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعة الخير الموقع فيه مشكلة ارجو الحل


----------



## Ahmed Mongy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Dear Sir,
I am an elictrical engineer ( communication engineer ) working in a civil company in arab contractors for 3 years and now i am heading for the pmp exam 
and i want to know what is the requirments that i should satisfy to be a quallified candidate 
and if i am not qualified i want u to help me with the requirments.
Regards.


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (4 يناير 2010)

I will send the Rita Chapter by chapter


----------



## tamer8111976 (12 مايو 2011)

لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع ممكن الرفع على موقع آخر


----------



## AHMED 19 (6 يونيو 2011)

Error 404 - File Not Found


----------

